# 15 with IBS!



## kells23 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm 15 years old and I belive I have IBS. I had the symptoms this time last year, but my doctor thought it was Acid Reflux. I missed a week of school and one of those days I was in the emergency room from 7 that morning until 5 in the afternoon and still no help. It's so painful, I break down into tears and it hurts just to stand up and walk around. It went away for a while and has just come back and last night I woke up every 3 hours feeliing like I needed to use the bathroom, but I didn't. Then I wasn't able to go back to sleep and being a growing teenager I need that sleep, but it doesn't come. The only way I know how to make myself feel better is to sit in awkward positions, and that isn't always an option. None of my friends or family members have had IBS, and they don't understand the pain. How can I cope with this?????Kelly


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

pay lots of attention to what you eat, then if you find foods which cause you problems eliminate them immediately. Drink lots of water, if you drink water instead of pop and juice you will probably be able to sleep better. also if you leave an hour or two of grace after eating before you go to bed, you will probably be able to lay down, instead of odd positions. Its all about trial and error. I know it sucks but there's not much else you can do until you identify your biggest problems. I find that chocolate was a huge problem for me, as well as dairy. but its different for everyone. Sorry I couldn't be more help, but I'm sure you'll eventually get the hang of things.


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

I'd suggest you see a doctor of some kind as soon as possible. Mine was very similar to yours and nothing helped until I got medical attention, monitoring your food is definently a big step too. I wish I could help more, but I barely know what to do anymore, I mainly just psyche myself out when I get that bad pain(enough to pass out







). What may help is that you don't want to clench up, I think the secret to resisting it the most is relaxing the most, maybe its just me, but when I clench up too much I hurt more. That and the realization that pain is simply a response to an unwanted stimulus, if you can't change it, then its worthless response. I wish I could get over it though, these are just simple things I've learned over the years before I hit the floor







, I can't help you as much as a doctor. Good luck! Raven


----------



## kells23 (Jun 14, 2004)

I feel better today, I only had to get up once in the middle of the night to use the bathroom, and it doesn't hurt as bad as it did last night. It's weird though, my stomach hurts in different places almost everyday. It started out hurting on the right side, then to the middle, farther down the middle, and back to the right side again. We called the doctor yesterday and she suggested to keep on using the laxative to see if that helps any and if not then I would have to come in. But, it seems to be helping so hopefully I won't have to go see a doctor!


----------

